# Spoke Wrench Size



## naiku (Apr 17, 2009)

This may seem like a stupid question, but how do I figure out what size spoke wrench I need? Both mine and my wife's bike have bent wheels, and instead of paying someone to straighten them out, I want to do it myself. 

But, I have no idea what size the spoke nipples are, I read on here that one of the round universal type tools that fits a bunch of sizes are not very good, and to get one dedicated to your spoke nipple size, but I have no idea what that size is. 

If it helps I have a Specialized Rockhopper Comp Disc and she has a Myka, both with the standard wheels that came on them. 

Thanks.


----------



## mechBgon (Jan 28, 2007)

The one-size spoke wrenches are the way to go, partly because you don't lose your train of thought while trying to relocate the correct slot on a multi-size spoke wrench. 

If you have a caliper or micrometer, you can simply measure the nipple across the flats and pick your size. Based on past experience at a Specialized dealership, my first guess would be the "black" size, Park Tool's SW-0, which is the smallest at 0.127 inch. Or, if you bring your wheels to the shop, they should be able to do a quick spot-check and sell you the correct one.

Bigger picture: spoke wrenches are cheap, long-lived and useful, so you could buy all three for very little cost (black, green, red) and then your bases are definitely covered


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

mechBgon said:


> Bigger picture: spoke wrenches are cheap, long-lived and useful, so you could buy all three for very little cost (black, green, red) and then your bases are definitely covered


:yesnod:
my family, friends and the occasional neighborhood kid all have different sized nipples  .


----------



## naiku (Apr 17, 2009)

mechBgon said:


> Bigger picture: spoke wrenches are cheap, long-lived and useful, so you could buy all three for very little cost (black, green, red) and then your bases are definitely covered


Thanks for the reply, this makes the most sense, especially as I have another old bike kicking around that could be another size, and am also thinking of upgrading my wheels from the stock setup at some point in the future.


----------



## GEARHEAD_ENG (Jul 22, 2009)

Another thing to note, don't buy really cheap spoke wrenches as they'll just frustrate you and round off nipples. The Park Tool spoke wrenches work pretty good (and what my LBS uses). A lot of people seem to like the DT Swiss Spokey as well.


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

mechBgon said:


> If you have a caliper or micrometer, you can simply measure the nipple across the flats and pick your size. Based on past experience at a Specialized dealership, my first guess would be the "black" size, Park Tool's SW-0, which is the smallest at 0.127 inch. Or, if you bring your wheels to the shop, they should be able to do a quick spot-check and sell you the correct one.


As a former bicycle mechanic who worked a lot of years on Specialized product, I'd actually be willing to bet that the Rockhopper and Myka use generic stainless steel spokes which are much more likely to use the Park SW-2 (red) which is 0.136"


----------

